# Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?



## Dr. Komix (13. November 2007)

Moin,

ab dem 01.01.07 tritt ja das Rauchverbot für Bars und Discos ein. Gilt es auch für Kutter?
Was würdet ihr von einem Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter (nur in der Kabine) halten? 
Stört euch es nicht, wenn ihr isst und ihr könnt vor qualm das Essen nich sehen? Man muss ja auch an die Gesundheit der Nichtraucher denken. Und kommt nicht mit der Ausrede: Kann sich ja einen Nichtraucher Kutter suchen. #d.

Was sagt ihr da zu?

Gruß,

Maciek


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr da zu?



|muahah:

Ich wäre dafür das nur noch bei Westwind auf der Abdriftseite geraucht werden darf!!! :vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Und ich fordere Rußpartikelfilter für alle großen Schiffe!!!:q

Besonders für die Fähren...
Trau mich kaum noch auf's Wasser!

Überall Feinstaub!!!|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:


----------



## Dr. Komix (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Ihr könnt euch solche Antworten sparen.
Es gibt auch laber-Trends. Dort könnt ihr euch auslassen.

Ich will eure Meinung und nicht Vorschläge für Rußpartikelfilter oder Rauchen auf der Abdriftseite.#d

Mir wird schlecht wenn ich in einem Raum sitze in dem 18 von 20 Leuten rauchen.


----------



## NorbertF (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Ich glaube das war ihre Meinung.


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich glaube das war ihre Meinung.




#6 Rischtisch...


----------



## schrauber78 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

tja, son kutter ist halt keine kneipe...


----------



## Hamburgo (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Bei gutem Wetter rauch ich gerne nur draußen, aber dafür müßen alle Nichtraucher bei bösem Wellengang in die Bugspitze:qdenen macht es ja nischt wenn sie nass werden:q aber mir geht vom Wasser meine Fluppe aus:vik:


----------



## duck_68 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Meiner Meinung nach hat der TE vollkommen Recht! 
Selbst mir als Raucher ist der verqualmte Kabuff gehörig auf den Geist gegangen, als ich noch mit dem Kutter rausgefahren bin. Ich bin dann lieber bei Wind und Wetter draußen gestanden


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

...wer recht hat gibt einen aus :vik: :g #g


----------



## Hamburgo (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst#h ,wie Überall ist gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme natürlich das beste. 
Ps.
Viel schlimmer finde  ich diese Saufköppe bei denen man Angst um Aug und Ohr haben muß wenn sie versuchen trotz 2%-  .... Alkohol im Blut noch zu angeln:r


----------



## duck_68 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...wer recht hat gibt einen aus :vik: :g #g



Auf'm Boot in Norge hab ich eh keine Kajüte mehr - du hast also Recht - wo kann ich mir den Umtrunk abholen?? Sag jetzt ja nicht auf dem Kutter:q:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Moin Moin ,


schrauber78 schrieb:


> tja, son kutter ist halt keine kneipe...


falsch ist ein Gastronmiebetrieb wie jeder andere auch nur das er sich halt auf dem Wasser befindet . Da es keine Ausnahmen vom Rauchverbot in Gaststätten gibt meines Wissen´s nach , wird das Rauchverbot auch auf den Angelkuttern greifen . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



Hamburgo schrieb:


> Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst#h ,wie Überall ist gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme natürlich das beste.
> Ps.
> Viel schlimmer finde  ich diese Saufköppe bei denen man Angst um Aug und Ohr haben muß wenn sie versuchen trotz 2%-  .... Alkohol im Blut noch zu angeln:r



Genauso isses!!! |good:

Man sollte immer miteinander reden. Dann sind Raucher auch garantiert bereit auf Nichtraucher bissele zu reagieren...

Und lieber etwas Rauch abbekommen, wie den Drilling eines Vollhirnies!


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Raucher haben 100 Jahre nicht auf Nichtraucher geachtet. In den vergangenen Jahren gabs immer nur blöde Sprüche, wenn man auf diese Probleme hingewiesen hat. Das allein hat ja letztendlich zu diesem Gesetz geführt.

Zur Ausgangsfrage: Es zählt doch nicht, ob dort jemand ne Kneipe an Bord hat. Da er aber Essen und Getränke allen Teilnehmern serviert, wird das Gesetz greifen. Der Schutzgedanke des Gesetzes ist tangiert. Meiner Meinung nach kann er dem nur entgehen, wenn er einen Vereinskutter draus macht.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Auf'm Boot in Norge hab ich eh keine Kajüte mehr - du hast also Recht - wo kann ich mir den Umtrunk abholen?? Sag jetzt ja nicht auf dem Kutter:q:q


 
Womit hab ich recht? das der der Recht hat einen Ausgibt?  hol Dir Dein Freigetränk von Komix #6


----------



## guifri (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Gibt für Nichtraucher kaum was Ätzenderes als in einem vollgequarzten Kabuff auf´m Kutter sitzen zu müssen...

Und Rücksicht nehmen Raucher eher selten...Geh mal in so ne Kajüte auf´m Kutter rein und ruf mal in die Runde, dass es doch schön wäre, wenn jetzt mal ne Stunde Rauchpause wäre, damit die Nichtraucher auch was essen und trinken können...Ich denke, Gelächter wäre noch das Harmloseste was man ernten würde|bigeyes

Rein von der Gestezeslage her, müsste das Rauchen ab Januar verboten sein. Mir soll´s recht sein. Vielleicht kann ich meinen Kleinen dann auch mal auf´m Kutter mitnehmen#6


----------



## Dr. Komix (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



			
				MFT-Chris;182818


6 schrieb:
			
		

> Womit hab ich recht? das der der Recht hat einen Ausgibt?  hol Dir Dein Freigetränk von Komix #6



Ich denk mal mir wird einer augegeben, da wenn der Gastwirt/ Kapitän die Regel nicht einhält drohen drastische Strafen.
Also Rauchen oder Zahlen:q.

Um was klar zu stellen. Wenn ich esse und es rauch jemand dann bekommt er meine Meinung. Die ganze andere Zeit könnt ihr raucher von mir aus im Kabuff bleiben, da ich dann mehr Platz habe.


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Moin Moin ,
generell würde ich auch als Raucher es begrüßen wenn ich ,egal wo in der Gastronomie ,am essen bin nicht am Nebentisch geraucht wird . Das müßte auf einem Kutter auch möglich sein mit gutem Willen von *beiden* Seiten :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Lenkers (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Also wenn Ihr einen Kutter findet auf dem es drinnen ein Rauchverbot gibt, das eingehalten wird ... dann sagt mir bitte Bescheid. Ich würd auch gern mal Kutter angeln - aber auf jeden Fall bleibe ich Nichtraucher, denn ich hab´s geschafft (nach 25 Jahren Volldödelgequarze) :vik:war halt nur ne Fragen von WOLLEN.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Raucher auf Backbordseite.... Nichtraucher auf Steuerbordseite #6
....................................................................................................................


Da ich eh immer an der frischen Luft bin auf den Kutter habe ich damit keine Probleme draußen zu Qualmen#h
und wenn ich was Essen gehe muss ich den Dunst auch nicht haben.


----------



## raubangler (14. November 2007)

*Benutzername*

Wo ist denn das Problem für die Raucher, nicht mehr rauchen zu dürfen?
Aus dem Zeug kann man doch auch Kekse backen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. November 2007)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Problem für die Raucher, nicht mehr rauchen zu dürfen?
> *Aus dem Zeug kann man doch auch Kekse backen*.


 
wie jetzt #c ich dachte wir reden hier über legale Rauschmittel


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Also mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich hier in ne uralte Dorfkneipe gehe, und da ist frische Luft drin, dann fehlt mir irgendwie die Athmosphäre. Ich finde zu so einer urigen Kneipe gehören auch die Rauchschwaden. Wenn ich frische Luft brauche kann ich ja rausgehen.

In nem Restaurant hingegen ists mir lieber, wenn da die Luft sauber ist. Da wärs schön wenn die Raucher rausgehen.

Und auf dem Kutter...hmmm, ist mir der Rauchgeruch zwar auch eher unangenehm, aber immer noch weit lieber als der Gammelfisch- und Kotzgestank. 

(Ich bin seit '99 Nichtraucher...)

Ich glaub mit diesem Gesetz haben sich die Politiker eher nen Bärendienst erwiesen. In jeder Kneipe ist jetzt nen ausdrückliches Rauchverbot, aber ob sich dran gehalten wird... Und wie man kontrollieren will, ob sich dran gehalten wird, steht noch in den Sternen...

Was ist eigentlich mit meinem Recht als Passivraucher? Ich glaub, das würd mal ne Lustige Klage 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Macker (14. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Wenn das Raucherdiskreminierungsgesetz auch aufm Kutter greift fahre Ich nur noch mit meinem Boot.
Allerdings glaube Ich nicht das es auf den Schiffen ausserhalb der Hoheitsgewässer wirksam ist.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## blinkerkatze (14. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> tja, son kutter ist halt keine kneipe...



ein Kutter ist keine Kneipe|bigeyes, aber eine öffenliche Einrichtung:q.

Es gab auch mal zeiten wo der Gast gefragt hat ob er am Tich Rauchen kann, heute ist es so das der sein Essen verschlingt fragt ob es beim Rauchen stört.

Es muss in Deutschland erst so wie beim Army sein, das es die erste Klagen gegen Raucher giebt.:vik:


----------



## Bolle (14. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

@ Lenkers...ich kenn einen...die MS Christa in Wismar...bin selber Raucher...aber auf dem Kahn ist mit Rauchen in der Kajüte seit diesem Jahr schon vorbei...es halten sich auch alle dran und der Kutter wird nach wie vor sehr gut gebucht.#6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich hier in ne uralte Dorfkneipe gehe, und da ist frische Luft drin, dann fehlt mir irgendwie die Athmosphäre. Ich finde zu so einer urigen Kneipe gehören auch die Rauchschwaden. Wenn ich frische Luft brauche kann ich ja rausgehen.
> 
> In nem Restaurant hingegen ists mir lieber, wenn da die Luft sauber ist. Da wärs schön wenn die Raucher rausgehen.
> 
> ...



Gerade das mit der urigen Kneipe find ich Quatsch, sorry ist aber so. Die Kneipe ist auch ohne Qualm urig. 
Ich war ja dies Jahr in Irland und dort gilt das Rauchverbot schon ein paar Jahre. Das stört keinen Menschen und die Pubs sind voll wie immer. Die Leute gehen zum rauchen vor die Tür und gut. Die Luft im Pub ist sauber, die Iren können besser ihre Musik spielen und alles macht mehr Spaß.
Das hat mit Deutschland doch gar nichts zu tun, in Irland, Schottland, Italien und was weis ich noch wo schon überall darf nicht geraucht werden in der Öffentlichkeit und in Gaststätten / Kneipen. Die Leute dort haben sich dran gewöhnt. Warum sollte das ein deutscher Raucher nicht auch können.
Und gerade auf einem Kutter solte es doch wirklich gar kein Problem sein mal zum rauchen vor die Tür zu gehen denn warm angezogen ist man dort ja wohl auf jeden Fall und immer.


----------



## NorbertF (14. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Gerade das mit der urigen Kneipe find ich Quatsch, sorry ist aber so. Die Kneipe ist auch ohne Qualm urig.
> Ich war ja dies Jahr in Irland und dort gilt das Rauchverbot schon ein paar Jahre. Das stört keinen Menschen und die Pubs sind voll wie immer. Die Leute gehen zum rauchen vor die Tür und gut. Die Luft im Pub ist sauber, die Iren können besser ihre Musik spielen und alles macht mehr Spaß.
> Das hat mit Deutschland doch gar nichts zu tun, in Irland, Schottland, Italien und was weis ich noch wo schon überall darf nicht geraucht werden in der Öffentlichkeit und in Gaststätten / Kneipen. Die Leute dort haben sich dran gewöhnt. Warum sollte das ein deutscher Raucher nicht auch können.
> Und gerade auf einem Kutter solte es doch wirklich gar kein Problem sein mal zum rauchen vor die Tür zu gehen denn warm angezogen ist man dort ja wohl auf jeden Fall und immer.



Wo warst du denn in Irland? Auf dem platten Land entlang der Schiffswege am Shannon werden die Pubs jedes Jahr weniger und die paar dies noch gibt sind leer, weil die paar "Gäste" und der Wirt vor der Tür stehn beim Rauchen.
Die Wirte drauf angesprochen und schon weisst auch warum.
Also den Bericht kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Ich war in einigen Pubs in Tralee, Dingle, Ballyferitter und Umgebung. Alle Pubs voll und rauchfrei.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (14. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



> Das stört keinen Menschen und die Pubs sind voll wie immer. Die Leute gehen zum rauchen vor die Tür und gut. Die Luft im Pub ist sauber, die Iren können besser ihre Musik spielen und alles macht mehr Spaß.


Na das halte ich für ne einseitige Betrachtung... Es macht den Nichtrauchern vielleicht mehr spass...



> Ich war ja dies Jahr in Irland und dort gilt das Rauchverbot schon ein paar Jahre.


Naja, da gilt soweit ich weiss seit "ein Paar Jahren" auch ne Sperrstunde. Lass mich nicht lügen, ab 10 Uhr, oder ab 11?
Danach ist dann normalerweise "geschlossene Gesellschaft" und ob dann überhaupt noch ein Rauchverbot gilt... ist ja offiziell nicht mehr öffentlich (inoffiziell kann man aber mal anklopfen  )

Und was im Ausland so Regel ist, muss man in D ja nicht unbedingt nachmachen. Tun wir bei Coffeeshops ja auch nicht...

Ich frag mich, wie die Türkischen Männertreffs (Teehäuser), wo ja die Shisha Teil des Kulturellen miteinander ist, ein Rauchverbot nicht auch gelten müsste, und wies da mit der Durchsetzbarkeit steht...

Darf der Chinamann noch Räucherstäbchen anzünden?

Und der Kamin in der Ecke des erstklassigen Restaurants, muss der auch ausbleiben?

Egal,
ne Kneipe wo nur etepetete-Nichtraucher sind, oder eine, wo der Gesprächs/Skatpartner alle paar minuten den Raum verlässt - wär mir zu langweilig bzw. nervig. Da geh ich dann lieber mit zum Pokerabend beim Kollegen inne Stube. Ist eh billiger. Und seit Internet kann man Leute auch prima so treffen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Gebe Holger in vielen Argumenten recht & zudem frag ich mich wer die ganzen Kippen entsorgt die über Bord gehen...bzw.vor der Türe rumliegen!?

Grüsse aus China


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Naja, da gilt soweit ich weiss seit "ein Paar Jahren" auch ne Sperrstunde. Lass mich nicht lügen, ab 10 Uhr, oder ab 11?
> Danach ist dann normalerweise "geschlossene Gesellschaft" und ob dann überhaupt noch ein Rauchverbot gilt... ist ja offiziell nicht mehr öffentlich (inoffiziell kann man aber mal anklopfen  )



Die Sperrstunde gab es mal ab 12. Das ist richtig aber auch vorbei. Dies Jahr sind alle sitzen geblieben und Schankschluss war auch nicht.


----------



## Hamburgspook (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Wegen mir können wir überall Nichtraucherbereiche machen. :q

Ironie an

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=r71IyTgIClA

Ironie aus

Gruß
Spook


----------



## Hamburgo (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Wegen mir können wir überall Nichtraucherbereiche machen. :q
> 
> Ironie an
> 
> ...


Schöne Grüße#h
Ebenfalls aus Winterhude|supergri|supergri


----------



## guifri (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Gebe Holger in vielen Argumenten recht & zudem frag ich mich wer die ganzen Kippen entsorgt die über Bord gehen...bzw.vor der Türe rumliegen!?
> 
> Grüsse aus China




Was hat das damit zu tun? Ich konnte noch nicht beobachten, dass die Kippen die draußen geraucht werden, nach drinnen in den Aschenbecher gebracht wurden.

#d

Damit das Rauchen drinnen zu rechtfertigen, dass die armen Raucher ihre Kippen ja dann über bord schmeißen müstten (was die meisten eh tun), steht argumentativ auf nicht vorhandnen Füßen. Der Raucher an sich schafft doch das Kippenproblem?!

Ich find´s (auch als nichtmilitanter Ex-Raucher) immer wieder lustig, wie abhängige Raucher über die Intoleranz von Nichtrauchern diskutieren. Der Rauch der Anderen ist nun mal erwiesenermaßen schädlich. 

Ja, ja... ich weiß, Industrie- und Autoabgase auch, und die Kühe sind für den Klimawandel verantwortlich, weil sie zu viel furzen...


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



Hamburgo schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde  ich diese Saufköppe bei denen man Angst um Aug und Ohr haben muß wenn sie versuchen trotz 2%-  .... Alkohol im Blut noch zu angeln:r



Naja 2% sind wohl extrem übertrieben
dann währest du tod =-O


----------



## hans albers (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

moin..
ich glaube schon bei der überschrift dieses threads
 lachen sich die 
meisten kutter kapitäne kaputt.
(schätze mal ,5% von denen rauchen nicht..)

ich find allerdings persönlich,
dass es unten in den verqualmten messen,
nicht unbedingt das schlechteste wäre
(die luft da drinnen ist ja manchmal zum schneiden).

greetz
hans


----------



## Hamburgo (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> Naja 2% sind wohl extrem übertrieben
> dann währest du tod =-O


Ich meinte die Alkoholpromille und da sind 2 noch nicht tödlich !.

Ich hab überhaupt keine Probleme meine Fluppe bei Wind und Wetter draußen zu rauchen, ist alles wie schon mal gesagt eine Sache der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme. 

Aber ich hasse besoffene agressive Angler auf nem Kutter, das schlimmste ist|uhoh:, man kann Ihnen noch nicht mal richtig aus dem Weg gehen und so mancher von denen kommt schon breit an Bord:r


----------



## Berri (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Es ist doch so. Wenn der genüßlich Raucher , durch das schmatzen der Nichtraucher  nicht
belästiegt wird ist dem Raucher doch genüge getan,oder.?


----------



## djoerni (16. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Aber ich hasse besoffene agressive Angler auf nem Kutter, das schlimmste ist|uhoh:, man kann Ihnen noch nicht mal richtig aus dem Weg gehen und so mancher von denen kommt schon breit an Bord:r[/quote]

das ist supernervig! hatte das vor zwei jahren mal ganz extrem... der gute mann hat sich erstmal vorne im bug breit gemacht vor der ausfahrt. im wahrsten sinne des wortes. es mussten von 6-7 uhr erstmal sechs halbe und diverse jägermeister sein. der tag sollte mit 5-6 windstärken schön schaukelig werden. auf meine frage ob der inzwischen leicht angeschlagene herr im bug denn häufiger rausfahre, kam nur: nö ist das zweite mal. habe ihn dann auf den wind hingewiesen und das es etwas schaukelig werden könnte. beim frühstück gabs für unseren "freund" dann bis zum ersten angelstopp leuchtfeuer und bier satt! erster angelstopp: er versuchte zu angeln, vertüddelte sich ständig mit allen, weil er es nicht auf die reihe bekommen hat drauf zu achten wo seine schnur ist. ende vom lied war, dass dem guten mann dann irgendwann schlecht geworden ist und er mir schön auf die jacke und die hose:v hat. man war ich sauer! habe ihm dann meine jacke gegeben damit er sie saubermachen kann. war er leider zu besoffen und zu seekrank zu. ich trinke auch mein bier aufm kudder. aber immer soviel das es im rahmen bleibt. nach dem angeln auf der rückfahrt kann sich meinetwegen jeder zu zuknallen wie er will, aber während des angelns muss das absolut nicht sein:r


----------



## MINIBUBI (20. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Leider ist das Tema (Rauchen auf einen Kutter) wieder verfehlt worden.
Ich (staatlich anerkanter Nichtraucher) bin eigendlich für gegendseitliche Rücksichtnahme.
Also weil wir Nichtraucher seit Jahren Rücksicht auf die Raucher genommen haben ,nehmen die Raucher jetzt auf die Nichtraucher Rücksicht!!!! das Ergebnis alle können glücklich sein ,Geld wird gespart und alle leben gesünder!


----------



## JerkerHH (20. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Moin Moin....

ich bin zwar raucher wie du weißt, mich würde aber ein rauchverbot in der Kabine oder Messe nicht stören im Gegenteil... 

Es ist echt zum :vwenn alle rauchen und du nichts mehr siehst!!!! 

Draußen ja, drinn nein... 

Bis denne!!! 

MfG 
JerkerHH 

P.S Wann wieder an der bekannten Stelle?


----------



## nemles (20. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Bin selber millitanter Starkraucher, aber die Nebelluft die manchmal in den Kabinen vorherscht..:v!!!

Ein wenig ist ja ok (wegens die "gemütliche" Atmosphäre), aber
was sich da manchmal zusammengequarzt wird ist unter aller Sau. Und ich rauche sowieso lieber anne Reling.
Ironie an: Man(n) muß ja auch was für die Gesundheit tun.
Ironie aus.


----------



## Rosi (21. November 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

die entscheidung ist doch schon gefallen. der kutter ist öffentlich. also wird nicht geraucht, sondern nur getrunken.:q


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



guifri schrieb:


> Gibt für Nichtraucher kaum was Ätzenderes als in einem vollgequarzten Kabuff auf´m Kutter sitzen zu müssen...
> ......




Hallo!

Jeder Raucher kann auch auf Nichtraucher (besonders Kinder) Rücksicht nehmen.
Ich verstehe die Diskussion hier nicht.
Der Raucher ansich kann doch auch auf einem Urlaubsflug mehrere Stunden ohne ...
Grade auf einem Kutter ist genug frische Luft und draußen sollte es nun auch dem Extremnonsmoker egal sein.

Vielen Rauchern sind stark verqualmte Bereiche auch nicht angenehm.

Ey Nichtraucher: Wer finanziert uns denn?

Also: Raucht draußen, keep cool und nehmt Rücksicht#h

... ich bin selber sehr starker Raucher gewesen :m


----------



## sadako (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

... und wie sind jetzt (8 Monate nach Threaderöffnung) die Erfahrungswerte? - Wird auf Kuttern nach wie vor innen geraucht oder darf man nur noch draußen, bzw. wird das  Rauchverbot tatsächlich so eingehalten wie festgelegt?


----------



## djoerni (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

auf den kuttern auf denen ich dieses jahr war, wurde drinnen geraucht.


----------



## sadako (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

ok - kann mir nur recht sein


----------



## Baitbuster (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

ach na klar wird da geraucht und das wird auch weiterhin so bleiben
was soll denn der ganze quatsch#q
jetzt drafste auchs chon nicht mehr auf hoher see gemtlich deine zigarette geniessen also bitte|supergri
vielleicht müssen die kutter jetzt alle einen extra abgetrennten bereich an den kutter anbauen damit ja keine feinpartikel herüber gelingen in den nichtraucher bereich|kopfkrat


----------



## sadako (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



Baitbuster schrieb:


> ach na klar wird da geraucht und das wird auch weiterhin so bleiben
> was soll denn der ganze quatsch#q
> jetzt drafste auchs chon nicht mehr auf hoher see gemtlich deine zigarette geniessen also bitte|supergri
> vielleicht müssen die kutter jetzt alle einen extra abgetrennten bereich an den kutter anbauen damit ja keine feinpartikel herüber gelingen in den nichtraucher bereich|kopfkrat



Ich dachte mir irgendwie schon, dass das nicht eingehalten wird.
Gut so - da werd ich bei der nächsten Fahrt noch extra Eine drauf qualmen.


----------



## Baitbuster (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

sooooo siehts aus haha
allein schon über sowass nachzudenken naja
lassen wir es mal gut sein|supergri|supergri


----------



## Cobra HH (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

lieber den qualm als nach her ein pilker in der fr...e zu haben von den leuten die dort nur am saufen sind
beim schönen wetter würde ich so wieso auf deck rauchen


----------



## Gismo (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Also ich war selber racucher und habe nie drin Essen können da es nur eine einziege Rauchschwarde war super eckelig also ist das eine super sache wen in den kuttern nicht mehr geraucht wird ich Z.B. Habe nur draußen geraucht wo ist den das Problem ist ja schlißlich seine entscheidung zu Rauchen den muß man den nicht Rauchern nicht sein Rauchen auf zwingen in dem man die essens raume zu quwalmt den die nicht Raucher können nicht aufm Kutter ausweich und in ein anderen Raum Essen gehn also Bricht man sich kein Zacken aus der Krone wen man Drausen raucht.Den ein Erfarungs bericht wen ich auf veranstaltungs kutter farten war wurde immer abgestümt ob drin geraucht werde oder nicht wir waren fast alles raucher aber alle auser einer waren gegens drin Rauchen .:m


----------



## KlickerHH (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Also mich stört es beim rauchen nicht, wenn andere essen.....


----------



## loki73 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

@KlickerHH

man sagt ja immer ex-raucher sind die schlimmsten nichraucher, aber deine haltung find ich sehr egoistisch.

es kann wirklich kein problem sein für die 10 min nach draussen zu gehen eine durchzuziehen.

war es für mich zu mindest nicht. wenn alle ein wenig rücksicht nehmen, sind alle zufrieden.


----------



## Hechtpeter (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Nachdem ich in diesem Thema eine Verwarnung kassiert habe, halte ich mich lieber zurück#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## hans albers (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



> es kann wirklich kein problem sein für die 10 min nach draussen zu gehen eine durchzuziehen.
> 
> war es für mich zu mindest nicht. wenn alle ein wenig rücksicht nehmen, sind alle zufrieden.


|good:

bin selber raucher..
aber unten im kutter in der verqualmten messe
zu sitzen...#c
da schmeckt die obligatorische erbsensupppe mit knacker 
auch nicht viel besser..

greetz
hans


----------



## KlickerHH (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

@loki

Natürlich rauche ich auch draussen, ich hab wohl den  vergessen......


----------



## redOlly96 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

moin,
warum sollen eigentlich immer die Raucher Rücksicht nehmen, beim Essen in Ordnung wenns danach den Nichtrauchern nicht passt draußen ist genug frische Luft aber das ist den meißten ja dann zu kalt zu zugig und weiss der Geier was noch alles also lass die blöden Raucher doch dort draußen stehen und frieren.
Ich sage nur scheiß Egoisten und am schlimmsten sind die EX RAUCHER 
Petri
Olly
ps
ich gehe jetzt erstmal nach draußen eine rauchen weil zuhause darf ich auch nicht


----------



## antonio (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



redOlly96 schrieb:


> moin,
> warum sollen eigentlich immer die Raucher Rücksicht nehmen, beim Essen in Ordnung wenns danach den Nichtrauchern nicht passt draußen ist genug frische Luft aber das ist den meißten ja dann zu kalt zu zugig und weiss der Geier was noch alles also lass die blöden Raucher doch dort draußen stehen und frieren.
> Ich sage nur scheiß Egoisten und am schlimmsten sind die EX RAUCHER
> Petri
> ...



komische einstellung.
ich seh keinen unterschied ob beim essen oder sonstwie,in einem verqualmten kapuff fühl ich mich nicht wohl.und das kann man vermeiden,indem man draußen raucht.
immer schön nach dem verursacherprinzip gehen.
achso ich bin übrigens  raucher.

antonio


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



redOlly96 schrieb:


> moin,
> warum sollen eigentlich immer die Raucher Rücksicht nehmen, beim Essen in Ordnung wenns danach den Nichtrauchern nicht passt draußen ist genug frische Luft aber das ist den meißten ja dann zu kalt zu zugig und weiss der Geier was noch alles also lass die blöden Raucher doch dort draußen stehen und frieren.
> Ich sage nur scheiß Egoisten und am schlimmsten sind die EX RAUCHER
> Petri
> ...



Man man man da schlummert diese Sache hier ein halbes Jahr und dann wird es neu hoch geholt und gleich mit solch einer Ansage!
Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen! |rolleyes


----------



## Achim_68 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Ausserdem kein Grund ausfallend zu werden - scheXX Egoisten muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein, oder?


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

wat n thema....#d ...


----------



## Khaane (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Ich würde ein Rauchverbot innerhalb der Kabine begrüßen, ich bin selbst starker Raucher, aber wieviel innerhalb der Kabine geraucht wird, ist nicht mehr schön. #d

Bei meinem letzten Kutterausflug musste ich alle paar Minuten kurz die Tür öffnen um nicht völlig zu ersticken - Da wurde auf der Rückfahrt soviel geraucht, dass einem die Augen tränten.

Obendrein sind häufiger auch Kinder mit an Board, die dem Rauch stundenlang ausgesetzt sind - Alleine zum Wohl der Kinder sollte man das Rauchen nur noch auf Deck erlauben.

PS: Und nein, ich habe weder Kinder noch bin ich Nichtraucher.....


----------



## noworkteam (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*



redOlly96 schrieb:


> moin,
> warum sollen eigentlich immer die Raucher Rücksicht nehmen, beim Essen in Ordnung wenns danach den Nichtrauchern nicht passt draußen ist genug frische Luft aber das ist den meißten ja dann zu kalt zu zugig und weiss der Geier was noch alles also lass die blöden Raucher doch dort draußen stehen und frieren.
> Ich sage nur scheiß Egoisten und am schlimmsten sind die EX RAUCHER
> Petri
> ...


 
Hier im Board die dicke Backe machen, und zuhause draussen den Dampf bzw. rauch ablassen...(müssen )

tztztz,..das passt aber irgendwie garnicht|supergri

ich rauche zuhause übrigens auch draussen, bei Wind bei Sturm und auch bei -20C auf der Terasse...also mir hat das nicht geschadet,..,und wenn´s zuhause klappt (PS ich sehe auch immer mehr Stangen-Junkies vor den Unternehmen stehen), dann ist es auf´m Boot die leichteste Übung..

Gruß


----------



## Norbi (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Ich weiss garnicht was das soll,das so einige Raucher u. Nichtraucher Hier so rumsülzen.
In Wirklichkeit haben sich Raucher u. Nichtraucher arangiert,was
ich mitbekomme.
Schlimmer würde ich finden,ich komme auf ein Angelkutter und
an der Reling hängen Schilder ...Angeln verboten.. :m


----------



## Skipper47 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rauchverbot auf dem Kutter?*

Abwarten, kommt noch!


----------

